# Lfts 11/5/16



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well good luck everyone. 38 deg in southern Ohio. Just on road back to Michigan


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Live from the gas station. Headed to my fav stand in alma. Shot my 3rd biggest buck from this stand 3 years ago today. Was suppose to be there yesterday but the winds shifted. Been up since 3. I am jack! Sitting most of the day. Good Luck guys.


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

Good luck guys ,packin for a all day swamp bedding area hopefully its going to be a rut filled day for everyone 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

35 and frosty on Barry/Calhoun line. Should be a good one!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Watched a dandy from my camper last night. Heading out to sit the bedding this morning. Will be first all day attempt. Shoot straight.


----------



## dreamweaver (Jan 30, 2015)

casscityalum said:


> Well good luck everyone. 38 deg in southern Ohio. Just on road back to Michigan


Thank you...heading to Harrison and hopefully will get an opportunity. Been very patient this year and I am afraid my patience has come to an end. Thinking my ten point crossbow will end a life this AM!!! Perfect conditions...


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck today everyone. I have to work the weekend unfortunately. Hope to be back out Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Heading to Jackson, skunked yesterday morning, motivation factor is low.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Foggy in lake only one bb yesterday for me seems like I have a string of bad luck following me o well gonna go out and try again


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Just hit the road for about a 25 minute drive North to my property in Hastings, Barry County. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Heading out In Ottawa , good luck and be safe


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

2nd morning sit of the year hear. Hope it happens quick, gotta haul milk to Cleveland today.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Headed out shortly in Huron county


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Finally have a morning that I don't have to get down by 930 or 10 to pick up milk.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Wiretime said:


> Heading to Jackson, skunked yesterday morning, motivation factor is low.


Don't give up. I've been hunting alot since the opener hoping to see something bigger and it hasn't happened. It's when ya think you will never see something is when a nice one strolls in. Keep hanging in there.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading out in Barry county. Hoping the farmer can cut corn today...been trying since Wednesday but it's been too wet. I'll be in a woodlot near where they will start cutting this morning and planning to sit all day if needed. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Getting ready to get dressed and take the walk to the stand, really slow last night only seen one little spike right at dark, good luck everyone and shoot straight !
Flight


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Sitting in my truck at the new property. Giddy with anticipation...trail cams show a lot of morning activity here..haven't been able to make many morning hunts due to work and junior football. Good luck to all heading out..hoping to see another great bunch of downed deer like yesterday.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Feeding the labs then heading out in Grand Traverse County. Good luck everyone, can't wait to see and hear all the success stories today.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Coffee is brewing here in Clare County. A little warmer this morning, 44. Hoping I get to see the big 9 that showed on camera two nights ago. Headed out the door soon!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

38 degrees in Ohio. Letting my phone charge a few more minutes before i head out. It didn't charge last night at the hotel. Have a portable charger I take with me but it's nice to have a full battery on an all day sit. 

Saw a few does on the way in but no horns.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just finished my coffee now it's time to get dressed and walk to the stand


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> Don't give up. I've been hunting alot since the opener hoping to see something bigger and it hasn't happened. It's when ya think you will never see something is when a nice one strolls in. Keep hanging in there.


Thanks, that's what keeps me going, only need to see the right one for 10 seconds. Just tough when I don't have a deer on camera since the landowner had a forester out painting trees to log Wednesday, lots of pictures of them though.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Heading out in northern Macomb county. Took a doe last week but has been slow since. Cooler this morning so hope that helps. Good luck all. Get r done!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Headed out. Hoping it breaks loose up here soon. 44 and dead calm.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Just pulled up to the spot and finishing coffee here in the truck in Washtenaw County. 36 degrees and a ton of stars. Only my 2nd hunt this year. Going to pull the card from the camera and see what's been going on waiting for the sun to come up in the pop up blind. Good luck everyone


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Went fishing yesterday, while floating down the river I saw 4 different bucks chasing does around. 1 shooter. Couldn't complain, It was fun to watch. Probably could have snagged one with a jig it was so close. But I don't think my drag could have handled it.
They just cut our corn 2 days ago and I've seen more deer in this last two days then I have all summer. Hope they meander by me today. Good luck


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

In stand, 46 degrees and a west wind at 8 mph in Northern Macomb co!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On stand and ready. still waiting to see a buck..........any buck !!


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Wiretime said:


> Heading to Jackson, skunked yesterday morning, motivation factor is low.


your luck can change in 10 sec, go get em!


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Headed out to same stand as yesterday in Ottawa County. Watched my target 10 pt last night locked down with a doe. Hoping they come just a little closer today. Good luck all!!


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Ready and waiting in northern macomb county


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hillsdale county...Cocked, locked and ready to rock...!!....Have my Dad and Son ready for some whitetail combat today....41 and dead calm...


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

bucksrus said:


> Going to pull the card from the camera and see what's been going on waiting for the sun to come up in the pop up blind. Good luck everyone


Last night at 8pm. Hopefully he comes around this morning .


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

33* in Stronach, w/ a heavy dew. Trees are dripping like it rained all night. Got a nice one on camera... Maybe today's the day! 
Good luck everyone. Stay safe and shoot straight!


----------



## UnluckyOne (Nov 17, 2012)

Up 20 in Oakland County. Shot a 6pt two weeks ago. Waiting on the 9pt to come back. Good luck all.


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm in, I'm in. Good luck to all, I too get to participate in this November 5th RUT HUNT!!


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Out on Barry Co public. 39 degrees with a nice breeze. Dead tired since the baby was up last night but I told the wife I would take the duty. Keeping up the goodwill helps when trying to hunt after a baby 3 weeks ago


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw this one yesterday at 80 yards out. Hoping he comes within range today.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Done pouting over the slowness of the last two days ... lots of vehicles parked.all over ... get em moving in west Isabella


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Spike chasing a doe going bonkers. He has grunting and chasing her since I got up in the tree way before light.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Hoping to sit all day on the east fence row here in Hillsdale County. Good luck to all!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Back at it in eaton county, had good movement last night, all doe's and bb,s still waiting on bucky


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

38 in ogemaw county winded by a deer before light


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Just like clockwork I jumped the deer at my stand. This is why I don't hunt morning but I wanted to try some rattling later this morning and with the rut you never know.


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Just arrowed a nice buck, gonna give him a little time.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Light breeze in sw Saginaw co. Two does early and now just a circus of red squirrels around me. 

Good luck, everybody!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Finished loading the truck. Should be on the road within the hour and on stand by noon on the public ground I hunt here in IL. It's go time!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

In stand hoping for the best good luck all.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Out in Mecosta. Hit a buck low last night. With the fat on my arrow I think I just got brisket. Followed as far as I could last night. Going to sit a couple hours and go double check.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Good luck and be safe. After seeing a small eight and a big beautiful four point yesterday I have to take today off for a family reunion ( who plans a reunion this time of year? Definitely not a hunter) Sunday I going to take the son and grandson perchin in lake Eire, but since I'm retired I'm be hunting all next week, whether permitting. Next Saturday I will be in Indiana for opening of gun season.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just had a doe run by with a dandy buck after her.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Me, my wife and my buddy are out in sanilac county. 4 does so far but nothing close. Just feels like a hunting morning!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Been in the stand since 7 in shiawassee. Only a doe and fawn so far


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

These threads are keeping me sane yet making me go insane at the same time. Working stretch of 7 days straight of 12 hour shifts, but starting Monday i've got the next 12 days off. Cant wait to be adding my own reports. Good luck all!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good movement so far this morning. Small buck running doe, two yearlings and two more doe. I got the bait just need the bite now. May be all day sit here, I'll see how it goes. If I move it won't be till 2.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

0 so far in PI county. 2 week vacation starts today


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Wide 6pt come Thu.be a good shooter next yr


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

On my first day of my week off. Very quiet near wellston.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Dead still out here. Can hear the last corn in the section coming down this morning. Music to my ears.


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Just pulled a tick off my neck.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

stelmon said:


> Gotta love getting to your favorite stand and it's gone. I don't know how the jack wod got to it but it's gone Cut the lock and all.
> 
> Walked the mile back to my truck and got my climber. Sitting in a tree next to it but I am def not concealed. We will see what happens. Might be my last time ever sitting here. What a bummer.


It continues to amaze me that people do this. All I can say is some peoples kids. Best of luck today.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Saw my first buck this season. Little 6 with 5 doe. Looks like he is king of the woods for now. The woods stunk of rutting buck this morning.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing but a grouse so far. Seem to see at least 1 every time I sit this stand


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

7 so far 6 does one small 4pt just stuck a big doe now just waiting for the big guy to come along and stick him to


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing yet here in Van Buren county. Hopefully soon.


----------



## brent164 (Mar 6, 2005)

HunterJake22 said:


> First michigan sit if the year for me. Been stuck in North Carolina but I got to make it home for a few days. Leonard Mi


How's the movement in Leonard? Trying to decide if I want to head that way for this afternoon....


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Its dead quiet here in Deford.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Two yearling does just feed past me. Hoping I hear the corn picker fire up soon to finish the big feed to the north.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Had one grouse that got me excited thinking a deer was coming. Only deer sighting was what I think was a fawn 120yds out. Had a bunch of ducks fly over right at light with some of them being wood ducks. They are around late this year.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Quiet in Isabella


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

Waiting on swamp thing...

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Breezy west wind down in the Honey Hole. Visibility is getting better by the minute. The leaves are falling.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Its


Pike Eyes said:


> It continues to amaze me that people do this. All I can say is some peoples kids. Best of luck today.


I wouldn't be surprised if it's a local. Every year I hear about people stealing cams and stands around here at all times of the year.

Thanks pike eye. I'll need it. Good Luck to you.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Quiet here near Oil City...


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Very quiet in Antrim County although the wind is starting to kick up. Raining leaves.


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Finally got some rut activity going here in Lower. Had a small 6 chase a doe right under my stand...they both came to a screeching halt and a small eight came charging in. The 6 postured up like he was gonna fight..but decided better to tuck tail and run. Now the eight is running that doe around.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just one small deer in the corn so far. I really hope they can cut this corn today! I'm tired of looking at standing corn hiding all the deer!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Pretty active morning 2 young bucks chasing, no grunting. They seemed pretty focused this morning. Good luck shoot true.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I got a hot doe !
Flight


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

All quiet in SE TVC. Foggy, damp, cool. Been in a different stand today since o'dark thirty. Cam shows a broken rack 8pt around somewhere plus the regular crowd. Great day to be alive and in a stand!


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck all, first of the year for me. Also has been the most productive sit ive had in the laat 3 years. Tons of chasing.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Out since 7 in Lenox. Kicked some up on my way in. Not a deer in sight since the lights came on. Only excitement so far was seeing a hawk pick a squirrel off the ground in front of me.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> Nocturnals give off a wonderful glow in the morning don't they? Too bad it's cuz I pushed it onto my string to hard!! Glowing away in lapeer county.


I usually don't use the lighted ones in the morning...The tip of my knife shuts them off...good luck


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty dead here on my little property in Lenawee. Going to sit a couple more hours than head to my stand in Fulton County ohio


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Unreal steel. Stupid peo


NonTypicalCPA said:


> Nothing yet here in Van Buren county. Hopefully soon.


Very slow around here and no visual signs of the rut near mentha area.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

sniper said:


> I usually don't use the lighted ones in the morning...The tip of my knife shuts them off...good luck


I keep a big safety pin on my harness for this very reason!!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just passed a really nice 1.5 7 pt. I had a hard time letting him walk at first. Next year buddy!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Why do i always move when the deer are coming in?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

My nerves are shot, I had a hot doe in some high grass in front of me, there was 4 different 8 pts chasing this doe, two of them I would shoot. I watched for over a hour then the little doe made a break for it with the biggest of the 8 pts heading her off, had him at 50 yards for a minute before she away from me with bucks on here heals! Got to love it !
Flight


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Think I'm going to just start squirrel hunting. Oh wait you have to see those to shoot them also.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Unreal on how slow it has been here the last few days. I usually have deer running around me like crazy this time of year. Need to get some of this corn down!


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Nothing yet here in Van Buren county. Hopefully soon.





brent164 said:


> How's the movement in Leonard? Trying to decide if I want to head that way for this afternoon....


Action was great on our 12 acres yesterday in Dryden. Some chasing. Watched a buck mount a doe.


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Basket 8/9 had himself some fun this morning


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Seen a small buck @ 845 and doe at 915


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Rattled in a small spike.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

A small buck and doe here in Ottawa, chased around in beans a little, then ran off


----------



## brent164 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the report. It's been pretty slow where I hunt there so far this year. Wind is good for my stand...hoping for some action this afternoon! Good luck everyone!



stelmon said:


> Action was great on our 12 acres yesterday in Dryden. Some chasing. Watched a buck mount a doe.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Had a big buck chase two near me and got within 40 yards in some brush. Of course they then went the other way!!!


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

5 does being pushed by a small buck just after 8. I have seen rut activity every day for the past 3


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

2 does and a fawn just came through


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Small 8 and a large 8 about to sqaure off over the hot doe the bigger one was chasing. Small 8 tucked and ran before it even started.


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

brent164 said:


> How's the movement in Leonard? Trying to decide if I want to head that way for this afternoon....


1 spike walked through so far. Windy


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Oddly slow hear in leelanau last night and this morning. Saw quite a few here last weekend and nothing in two sits so far. Fog keeps rolling in and out.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Two baldies just trotted thru the pasture behind me headed to the swamp


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Crazy morning. 
Had doe and doe fawn try to bust me without success. While watching them a line doe came right behind me to my stand and was stomping. While all this was good no on all hell broke loose out in the field with chasing. The doe and fawn decided they where bored. Be moved on. Lost track of chasing through the trees, line doe tried busting me at 15 yds. She eventually had enough and worked her way out and now a BB and did just browsed through. Too bad landowner won't let me take anymore does, both where mature, close and broadside.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

My 15 year old son just got his first bow buck


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

brent164 said:


> How's the movement in Leonard? Trying to decide if I want to head that way for this afternoon....


Been on stand here in Leonard this morning. 2 bucks and 3 turkey so far


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

casscityalum said:


> Well good luck everyone. 38 deg in southern Ohio. Just on road back to Michigan


Just put a kill shot on a big 8. Didn't see or hear him go down but I saw the shot. He's down and he can't have gone far. I'm gonna settle down a bit and climb down to look.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

First deer of the day. Doe and 2 fawns. Guess I'll sit another hour.


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Non stop rut action here in Capac Michigan. Saw three bucks chasing a doe.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing in Kent so far. The all dayer yesterday took its toll on me. I'll be getting down between 11-12 today.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice job Jason. CONGRAT!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Had a nice buck chasing a doe blow by my stand. A while ago. Couldn't turn the buck. It's on!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Just got back out in Ottawa , in the cabin blind with my son and already seen more deer then this morning. Had a doe being followed by a 2.5 8 go into the corn . Good luck and congrats to all that connected today


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Had a flurry of action between 1130 and 12. Moved stand at 2. 

ust listened to two guys chain sawing and cussing each other out...PureMichigan.

What a waste of a day


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just saw a decent 8 dogging a doe in the food plot 150 yards to the west. Hoping she drags him past me for a closer look


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

mbrewer said:


> Yep It's him. I tried hard for him last year, got him this year. 18" wide and heavy. About broke my forearm on a trip and fall and my back is toast but I have Motrin a big deer and a bigger smile.
> 
> View attachment 232563


Awesome
Congrats


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

All set and ready for this afternoon, took my buddies deer to Jerome market about 40 minute drive for us, first time taking one there, didn't like the idea of taking the tag from your deer and taking it inside but thats what he did, of corse when we came out the DNR was there, his first time checking deer there, he didn't like the idea of there being no tags on the deer, and was questioning hunters about there Untagged deer his included, he was nice about it and went inside to ask them ! Been a great day now it's my turn, the new Hoyt is ready to shoot, good luck everyone!
Flight


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

WOW it's 76 degree's in Hand county South Dakota 2night. Cooling off 2morrow. Awesome 2 be out here no matter what happens


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

sniper said:


> We've already seen 2 shooters today between 3 of us...Their moving...


Right before I got down this morning the double brow 10 point i have on camera was heading right towards me and a doe came out of the marsh grass and he followed here. If it wasn't for that doe I probably would have tagged out this morning.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 232537


Very nice buck, killer Donald Trump haircut.



Flight of the arrow said:


> So I posted earlier today how I had a hot doe in front of me, I had five 8 pts chasing this one doe, long story short I had this buck at 50 yards before they ran north towards my hunting partner, I text him here it comes and 15 mi later it gave him a 30 yard shot and he 10 ringed him, his best buck to date and his first in 5 years, it has a 9 inch sticker off his right side, if I couldn't shoot it I'm sure glad he did ! Way to go Jason !
> Flight
> View attachment 232550


Nice buck!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Squirrels are making enough noise to cover up any deer that would come by


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Sometimes I think I mess around with this phone, to invite Karma!!!


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

prime time....time to put the phone away. Good luck!!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I skipped this morning due to the wife not feeling well. I'm sure that was an easy decision since I haven't seen a deer since Tuesday and I hunted everyday. Back out tonight around 3:45 hoping a doe walks by so I can fill another tag and some more freezer space. Have not seen any rutting activity all season and the warm weather appears to be continuing into gun season. Guess they gotta move sooner or later.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Sat till 1130-ish. Was about to head back to the barn and this regular 6pt customer came in. That was it for the day. No chasing seen. Did have a new 6pt show up last night on cam. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

phantom cls said:


> your luck can change in 10 sec, go get em!


Thanks for the encouragement, I got my 10 seconds at 11:00am. Shot was back a little so I gave him a few hours. Unique rack, 15 points, I am a very happy camper right now.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Someone needs to come hit on this classy lady


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Just about blew tonight off, but I had to get out.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Flight of the arrow said:


> All set and ready for this afternoon, took my buddies deer to Jerome market about 40 minute drive for us, first time taking one there, didn't like the idea of taking the tag from your deer and taking it inside but thats what he did, of corse when we came out the DNR was there, his first time checking deer there, he didn't like the idea of there being no tags on the deer, and was questioning hunters about there Untagged deer his included, he was nice about it and went inside to ask them ! Been a great day now it's my turn, the new Hoyt is ready to shoot, good luck everyone!
> Flight


That's the way Jerome Market has done their tag system for deer processing for 30 yrs...The dnr guy must be a rookie...The dnr sets up shop on their parking lot for a week during gun season...Far as I know it's never been an issue..


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Wiretime said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, I got my 10 seconds at 11:00am. Shot was back a little so I gave him a few hours. Unique rack, 15 points, I am a very happy camper right now.
> View attachment 232573


congrats on a dandy, the deer gods were smiling on you!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Sure is nice out. Ever have one of those nights your just sitting here with that feeling nothings going to happen and your wasting time.

That's how I feel tonight. 

But it is the rut so ya never know I guess. 

Checking in from huron county


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Phoolish said:


> Someone needs to come hit on this classy lady


She is too far out unless your a darn good shot


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> She is too far out unless your a darn good shot


She's got that look about her that's says she would taste horrible.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

A Doe and four button bucks! Nice to finally see some deer!


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

I know I caught some hell for posting about neighbors earlier this week, but come on, riding your side by side through the food plot im sitting on, on my property at 10 to six is too much, the guy is away in Ohio hunting. It was his wife and some of her friends out joy riding.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

protectionisamust said:


> Sure is nice out. Ever have one of those nights your just sitting here with that feeling nothings going to happen and your wasting time.
> 
> That's how I feel tonight.
> 
> ...


Yep to add that have 2 guys in street clothes walk in to 50 yards from you with their bag of apples. Then have then scream is that you Todd after you hit the bleat can then finally whistled to get there attention. To really have fun they continued on to put said bag of apples in the beding area in outside of. Just awesome.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Namrock said:


> WOW it's 76 degree's in Hand county South Dakota 2night. Cooling off 2morrow. Awesome 2 be out here no matter what happens


Was out near Watertown Sunday through Thursday this week. Great week of pheasant hunting!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

sniper said:


> That's the way Jerome Market has done their tag system for deer processing for 30 yrs...The dnr guy must be a rookie...The dnr sets up shop on their parking lot for a week during gun season...Far as I know it's never been an issue..


You hit the nail on the head sniper, young guy 11 months on duty .
Flight


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Witching hour. Cooling down. Let's hope the big boys get back on their feet soon.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Have a 2.5 year old 8 breeding a doe and 2 little satellite bucks wanting in on the action . I would say the Rut is full swing now


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just had a 4 point (no brows) wider than his ears follow my drag like into the decoy. Had a couple nice shots just too small


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just had 6 come through, one Little Buck with them. Waiting on a shooter.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

I just had the neighbor shooting his pistol wtf


----------



## ihatesquirrels (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, day 3 of getting skunked. The disappointment of no deer is going to make the beer go down easy tonight.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

So far about 30 shots


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

hemry1982 said:


> So far about 30 shots


I counted over 100 shots last night from 4 or 5 locations. Luckily they weren't too close


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Warm weather during the rut=not good for deer movement. Afternoons have just been an absolute bust lately.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

hemry1982 said:


> So far about 30 shots


Huh...same here. Started at 4:30 and I'm hoping they are done finally. Worst part is that I had a nice 6 pt come through 10 min before the shooting started and was thinking that could be a good sign for the rest of the evening...


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> Sure is nice out. Ever have one of those nights your just sitting here with that feeling nothings going to happen and your wasting time.
> 
> That's how I feel tonight.
> 
> ...


Yep, feeling the same way right now. Forced myself to go, as wife and kid were outside enjoying the weather. One squirrel thus far....


----------



## jc bowhunter (Nov 11, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> I counted over 100 shots last night from 4 or 5 locations. Luckily they weren't too close


Wish I heard a 100 shots. Every Saturday a neighbor two properties over shoots between 500 to 1k. No idea how they can afford it or how it's fun. Just rapid fire, throw in a giant blast here or there then rapid fire. Every Saturday not joking


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Who rolled back the calendar? Mosquitoes are ridiculous.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

He is over 100 shots now I would say he is around 1200 yards away give or take


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> All set and ready for this afternoon, took my buddies deer to Jerome market about 40 minute drive for us, first time taking one there, didn't like the idea of taking the tag from your deer and taking it inside but thats what he did, of corse when we came out the DNR was there, his first time checking deer there, he didn't like the idea of there being no tags on the deer, and was questioning hunters about there Untagged deer his included, he was nice about it and went inside to ask them ! Been a great day now it's my turn, the new Hoyt is ready to shoot, good luck everyone!
> Flight


They've been doing the tag removal the past year or two. DNR never questioned it when taken to check station


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Had farmer cutting beans about 100yrds behind my stand,no big deal until combine stops and they decided to take a dinner break about 530,about 50 yds from stand,I just got down and walked out. Been seeing all my deer between 6 and 630. Oh well first ruined hunt this season.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

jgordy said:


> Wish I heard a 100 shots. Every Saturday a neighbor two properties over shoots between 500 to 1k. No idea how they can afford it or how it's fun. Just rapid fire, throw in a giant blast here or there then rapid fire. Every Saturday not joking



Similar thing by us except it's Monday through Sunday. Everyday. At minimum 250+ rounds. I have no idea how these people afford such absurd amounts of ammo. Even if you were handloading... that's still wicked expensive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

11 deer today total. All does about thier merry day. No stress no bucks. Hmmm...


----------



## bignoma (Jul 3, 2014)

Still trapped in my stand. Saw my first buck of the year at about 530, but now he's still hanging around and won't let me leave


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

bignoma said:


> Still trapped in my stand. Saw my first buck of the year





bignoma said:


> Still trapped in my stand. Saw my first buck of the year at about 530, but now he's still hanging around and won't let me leave


carry a laser pointer with you,they work great,gl


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Only seen 1 deer tonight but it was a year and a half 12" wide 8 point. Had every opportunity to shoot but let him pass. He was really interested in the doe in heat I had put out.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Well I had a spike come through about 530 hung around my stand for about 20 minutes and then moves out. Then right around 640 right at dark I have two nice does move in but it was too dark to shoot to put a clean shot on either of them and they got behind some brush. But at least got some decent action tonight I will be hunting that same spot in the morning as I have some does on there in the a.m. hours from my trail cam


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

didn't see a thing tonight, but what a beautiful day that is until, I seen a guy come out to hunt at 5 min. after 6 p;m


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Skunked tonight


----------



## Wildfowl (Jul 3, 2015)

Airoh said:


> Been settled in since before two.
> Hunting a food plot tonight.
> Daughters boyfriend is hunting an opening next to the alders. The opening has a small mudhole that these two have been frequenting the last week.
> View attachment 232562
> ...


Must be a good guy to let him hunt for those big guys


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Only one for tonight this morning was great 12 total couple small bucks ended up taking a nice doe. Only down side is the old man mad a bad shot on a 8 shot was forward in the shoulder only a couple inches of penetration tracked for over 3 miles. He's really bumming about how he didn't make a better shot. But from the looks of everything and going thru it all with him I believe the deer will be ok just have a sore shoulder


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wildfowl said:


> Must be a good guy to let him hunt for those big guys


And his daughter


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

My #2 buck showed up early this evening! Came in and stopped at 25yds directly behind me! He stopped and kept putting his nose in the air...did this for about 5-6 minutes, made a left turn and slipped out to the south. He didn't spook, but he knew something wasn't right! Thought I had him, ugh! This was my first encounter with him and I won't be in the stand again for almost 2 weeks. Hunted hard the last 3 days. Figures he showed on the last evening. Glad I got to see him though. He sure got the heart pumping.
I decided to take a doe as the evening was coming to an end. My shot was a little farther back than I would have liked. The arrow didn't pass through as I saw about 6" of arrow showing as she took off. I waited about 15 minutes, climbed down and backed out the opposite direction. I didn't want to risk bumping her. Hoping for a successful recovery in the morning. What a night of emotions. Going to be a long night here at the cottage.


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

I blew it. Had a new arrival, shooter buck show up...unfortunately I didn't spot him until he was 10 feet away...behind me. He was working a field edge downwind of me, but I was too busy watching a doe and button buck coming towards me also. I don't have permission to hunt the field the buck was in and didn't clear any lanes for shots that direction. Oh well...maybe next week.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

wdf73 said:


>


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

wdf73 said:


>


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Shot this doe in ohio this evening. She dropped on the spot and died within 30 seconds. Double lunged, never seen one drop on the spot like that with no spine involvement.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

WhitetailJunkie said:


> I blew it. Had a new arrival, shooter buck show up...unfortunately I didn't spot him until he was 10 feet away...behind me. He was working a field edge downwind of me, but I was too busy watching a doe and button buck coming towards me also. I don't have permission to hunt the field the buck was in and didn't clear any lanes for shots that direction. Oh well...maybe next week.


Well, if you dont have permission to hunt that side of the fence, you didn't blow it, nor have any trimming to do. Thats the hard part of setting near a line, staying morally strong to do the right thing, no matter how tempting it may be.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

From the FWIW file. My neighbor showed me a cell pic tonight of his buddy down in Hillsdale that shot a massive 8pt on Oct 29th. This was very wide and extremely tall times including tall brows. His buddy only hunts for big racked deer. It was a cell phone pic but it appeared to be one of the bigger 8pts I've ever seen if the cell pic was accurate. Didn't know if anyone else down that way heard about it.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Sat all day...ended up seeing 19 does and 3 bucks. One big 6 i watched shred a tree for 15 minutes about 9:30 this morn. Saw small groups of does pretty much all throughout the day with no buck action. No chasing , no following?? Also saw 2 small bucks walking together about 4. Great day! Ya know its easy to sit all day when your actually seeing deer all day!!

Congrats to all the successful hunters!!

Congrats wiretime!!! What a trophy! Sure would like to hear the whole story. I read your post yesterday about not seeing anything with no motivation left, some encouragement posts, then this!! I can only dream buddy!! Anyone that is feeling down about their season ...just remember wiretime!!!! It will keep me out there for sure!!

Congrats Man!!!!!!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Sprytle said:


> Congrats wiretime!!! What a trophy! Sure would like to hear the whole story. I read your post yesterday about not seeing anything with no motivation left, some encouragement post, then this!! I can only dream buddy!! Anyone that is feeling down about their season ...just remember wiretime!!!! It will keep me out there for sure!!


That's a fact......keep grinding away. Alot of deer hunting left to do this year.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

hemry1982 said:


> Skunked tonight


Ditto, skunked yesterday and today, my October Lull showed up in November!

Been seeing deer until the last 2 days!


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

smith34 said:


> Well, if you dont have permission to hunt that side of the fence, you didn't blow it, nor have any trimming to do. Thats the hard part of setting near a line, staying morally strong to do the right thing, no matter how tempting it may be.


Maybe I worded that wrong...the buck came from the property I do not have permission, but when it was 10' behind me it had crossed onto my property. The lanes I didn't clear were to the property line..as I didn't want the neighbor to think I was trying to shoot onto his property. Either way it was an exciting hunt tonight...alot of does running, but no bucks in tow. This lone buck was just cruising and scent checking...I really thought he was going to swing around and come in to the doe I had in front of me. 
Quick question for all you guys? I had my grunt call in my hand and was ready to use it..but I feared the doe would bust the whole thing wide open as soon as I sounded. What would you do in that situation..shooter buck heading out and other deer in close proximity. Call and get busted or let him walk and hope for another day?


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Sprytle said:


> Sat all day...ended up seeing 19 does and 3 bucks. One big 6 i watched shred a tree for 15 minutes about 9:30 this morn. Saw small groups of does pretty much all throughout the day with no buck action. No chasing , no following?? Also saw 2 small bucks walking together about 4. Great day! Ya know its easy to sit all day when your actually seeing deer all day!!
> 
> Congrats to all the successful hunters!!
> 
> ...


I put the story up. You have to keep going, I wanted so badly to sleep in this morning. I kept telling myself "you'll never get your 10 seconds if you don't go". So I grabbed a coffee and got it in the truck for the hour and ten minutes drive and everything worked out well.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I posted earlier about two nice bucks giving me the slip a few weeks ago. The bigger of the two went by the script tonight. No real story, he walked down the trail, I stopped him at 15 yards and shot. Then my knees went out. I think I shook the last of the leaves outta the tree. I'm glad it happened fast and the fever didn't have time to set in before the shot. Double lung shot, he made it 40 yds tops.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

WhitetailJunkie said:


> Maybe I worded that wrong...the buck came from the property I do not have permission, but when it was 10' behind me it had crossed onto my property. The lanes I didn't clear were to the property line..as I didn't want the neighbor to think I was trying to shoot onto his property. Either way it was an exciting hunt tonight...alot of does running, but no bucks in tow. This lone buck was just cruising and scent checking...I really thought he was going to swing around and come in to the doe I had in front of me.
> Quick question for all you guys? I had my grunt call in my hand and was ready to use it..but I feared the doe would bust the whole thing wide open as soon as I sounded. What would you do in that situation..shooter buck heading out and other deer in close proximity. Call and get busted or let him walk and hope for another day?


That's worth a thread of it's own!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Was out near Watertown Sunday through Thursday this week. Great week of pheasant hunting!


1st hour of the 1st sit, 32 yds, let him go. That was probably a mistake.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Namrock said:


> 1st hour of the 1st sit, 32 yds, let him go. That was probably a mistake.


Damn!!! I couldn't let him walk. Not on purpose anyway. Lol


----------



## dreamweaver (Jan 30, 2015)

Locked and Nocked said:


> So this happened. if anyone needs pointers I faced the tree, grabbed the seat and hung my cheeks off the end. I even had a limb to lean on. all in all not as bad as it could have been


Interesting scent control concept!! Bet you will pull in the big bucks that way...lol


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Namrock said:


> 1st hour of the 1st sit, 32 yds, let him go. That was probably a mistake.


Nice buck!! Yea, I think I would have shot him. We jumped a lot of nice bucks out of grass fields and pot holes.


----------



## dreamweaver (Jan 30, 2015)

Locked and Nocked said:


> So this happened. if anyone needs pointers I faced the tree, grabbed the seat and hung my cheeks off the end. I even had a limb to lean on. all in all not as bad as it could have been


Interesting scent control concept!! Bet you will pull in the big bucks in that way...lol


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> She is too far out unless your a darn good shot


Only 23 yards


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Namrock said:


> 1st hour of the 1st sit, 32 yds, let him go. That was probably a mistake.


Um, maybe .......


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Scottygvsu said:


> I posted earlier about two nice bucks giving me the slip a few weeks ago. The bigger of the two went by the script tonight. No real story, he walked down the trail, I stopped him at 15 yards and shot. Then my knees went out. I think I shook the last of the leaves outta the tree. I'm glad it happened fast and the fever didn't have time to set in before the shot. Double lung shot, he made it 40 yds tops.
> View attachment 232612


Looks like a good one, I'm guessing he's a bit better than he looks too. Congrats


----------

